

The Geek hierarchy - bcx
http://www.brunching.com/images/geekchartbig.gif

======
karmaVS
Why is “thirteen year old gamer” one of the geekiest groups… 90% of the 13
year old population is on par with “trekkies who get married in Klingon garb?”

~~~
xiaoma
I was a gamer, but most 13 year old boys I knew weren't. In fact, once when a
couple of my friends from my basketball team were over at my place they
absolutely marveled at the cup full of various sided dice in my basement. They
asked, "What's a dice with twenty sides _for_?"

Oh, and I'd have to say that the gamers I knew pretty much were on par with
"trekkies who get married in Klingon garb". And so was I.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Ka'Plah!

